# What projects did you do over the winter?



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thought I'd start a topic about cold season work. So what did you get done while the snow was falling? 
I bought a Meyers super spreader and tried my hand at spreading compost. Worked out pretty well.
I sold my big sprayer and picked up a smaller 3pt mounted Hardee sprayer. Traded my M7040 for a M9540. Plowed a LOT of snow, fed some cattle and did a LOT of maintenance and repairs. Finally fixed trailer tow plug on truck that was giving me fits. Changed about 50 gallons of transmission oils..(still have discbine and round baler left to go through) !!!!


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I'd say I started the winter with lots of plans and projects. Don't think I got near half of em done lol. I did a little ice fishing this winter but not near as much as I'd wanted to. Did a little coyote snaring. Spent most of March fixing odds and ends on tractors and such that I'd put off when it was -20. Recently built a utv cattle guard and plan to build another this week yet.

So basically I spent all winter feeding cattle in the mornings with afternoons free to do other work. I also took a few naps when it was below zero and the wind was howling outside, which was quite often I might add.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

After about 2 years of heavy travel, I took my shop and office back, got rid of all the accumulated junk that was stored in my absence, and completely re-arranged the shop. I've repainted my office and am currently building a new 20' long wrap around desk. When I finish that next week (or so), I'll start on all the equipment maintenance chores to get ready for haying. Hopefully by the end of April I'll be able to get into my very wet fields...


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Seems like this winter lasted forever but also seems like I got very little done.

Pushed snow and grind feed for the cows, when it wasn't that it was grind feed then push snow.

Time to get rid of the Chevy plow truck as it has identity issues and thinks it's a Ford, seemed like I fixed or repaired daily.

Hauled hay Friday and Saturdays to the auctions and got caught in a blizzard that rolled in early, took 6 hours to get home from the hay auction the one Saturday.

Seemed like every month from December on had at least two doctors appointments every month, either for the wife for an AICD check or for my back. At least the wife is done now and recovering nicely, had a new AICD implanted the 5th of March, they also repaired one lead and inserted one new one. Told the receptionist at the wife's doctor that she must not like us, she scheduled a month ahead of time after each battery check and sure enough, either had a winter travel advisory the day of the appointment or they were still cleaning up from one.

Had numerous MRI's this winter, those suck. Don't move for an hour or more isn't in my makeup, let alone laying on my back which just makes it worse. Cat scans though are a breeze, maybe ten minutes tops and your done. I need to demand something stronger if I have another MRI, for whatever reason, they gave me Valium for the last one and just like Vicodin, Norco, and Tramadol, it doesn't work either, might as well have been eating Skittles.

Got the shop heat finished and insulated some more, however didn't get another room remodeled in the house. Just didn't feel like tackling that with a wanky back.

When the Chevy wan't being a Ford I'd also plow several landlords drives, a couple of friends drives in town and a cousins. Also plowed the American Legions lot more than a few times.

Dads getting remarried this weekend, been helping get his new house in shape and tackling a few electrical projects in it as well. May be adding an outdoor wood boiler to it next, has electric heat and although it's insulated fairly well, I can't believe the previous owners claim that the electric bill never got over $200 a month.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Skiing and building snow piles around my house. My shop does not have a ceiling in it yet so I had to wait for days that were warmer than 20 before I could work comfortably. I have gotten two discbines, and the tedder ready to go. working on the 256 rake and the new drill right now. The 4040 and 95 are in the shop now. They should be done this week. then go through the 1586 followed by another discbine, round baler, rake, square baler.

Did a lot of studying of many subjects related to farming. Have some experiments to do this year. Also taking classes through Penn State.


----------



## treymo (Dec 29, 2013)

Calved out my 50 cows that I bought in September, sold all of my hay, bought and sold lots of hay, and custom hauled 20-30 loads. Rebuilt both 568's and traded one for a 569 premium. Bought a 4840 and and conditioned it into a baling tractor. Also bought my first rotary rake in hopes of drying hay a little better with it. Went to some farm shows, made the girlfriend happy, ready to bale some hay..

Forgot to add.. Tore some things in my knee in February jumping off a trailer while strapping a load down, had surgery March 10 and was in the recliner for a good bit. Finally able to do some things for the last week or so.

Trey


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Well on the real cold days my cattle chores just about double in time so the Normal 3 hrs runs 6-7 hrs then the other days I would fix everything that broke when it was -0 temps. Gave the old milking barn a make over, and turned it into a calving barn. Spent some QT on Haytalk and learned some interesting stuff. and did some painting in the house. ( under protest )


----------



## CaseIH84 (Jun 16, 2013)

I helped IH with the equipment repairs and built bale spear for front end loader. Also built three point one. Finished off my wifes laundry room and our office in the house. Spent four hours one night splitting 18 inch ice jam off back porch roof. That was hilarious walking on tin roof with that much ice on it while splitting it with splitting maul. Had the wife lift me up there with loader tractor, it also saved me a couple of times.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

HIBERNATED!


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Lets see here. I have cattle so have something to do everyday. I spend 1 day per week going to the cattle auction(hay auction) buying and selling cattle. 2 or 3 days a week moving, hauling, loading hay or straw. 1 day every two weeks I spend the day feeding someone else's animals. Been trying to purchase some land and have hit a few hiccups. Been having a bit of a legal battle with a car dealer. Not as much snow plowing this year as last but still some. Been fencing, working on corrals. Fixing the machinery . Getting ready for spring field work. Rebaling some round straw in to small squares. Doing up the paper work and doing the taxes for myself and my wife.

Two statements I just shake my head at.

1- What do you do all winter?

2-Oh your not busy in the winter.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I wasn't trying to imply anyone wasn't busy. Just wanted to see what project y'all were doing. 
I do think it's funny when people ask "what do you do in the winter"?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

This winter a lot of time was spent at Lawyers,Accountant,Financial Advsors and with Appraiser.That really cut into time for fishing.Fishing is a lot less stressful also.

I did do 4 farm shows this winter which take about 4 days each.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Taxes....ugh. Just got my personal done. I always file for an extension on the corp. side.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

swmnhay said:


> This winter a lot of time was spent at Lawyers,Accountant,Financial Advsors and with Appraiser.That really cut into time for fishing.Fishing is a lot less stressful also.
> 
> I did do 4 farm shows this winter which take about 4 days each.


Swmnhay, I think you might have misread the topic. It asked what did you do this winter... Not what did you do on your visit to purgatory.... JMO but spending time with lawyers would be worst than a trip to purgatory.... I glad to hear you made it though the winter


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Just the usual chore routine, fix anything that broke and kept equipment maintained not much time for anything else especially when dealing with cold and snow. Kept busy enough didn't even need to break out the long underwear


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm going to rent a skid steer this week and clean out the floor of the barn.
Bobcat dealer is offering me a day of free rental on a Toolcat if I want to preview one.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I made snow sculptures with my bobcat. Most were my impression of a mountain. It was an odd winter ground was bare going into mid january so the one major thing I got down was bring in a portable mill and cut out a 2k board ft of 2x stock for a planned pole barn. Then winter hit and I really got nothing done. Seems like it was either snowing or cleaning up drifts. And with more snow and cold, it looks like April is going to be crazy, 3 months of work in one month as long as the ground dries. Heck there is still snow and mostly frozen manure in the cow yard. I go in and scrap a couple inches every other day and I'm not making much progress.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Boys working this week on the rake. Replaced all the teeth on it.

The "new" drill behind it, had to cut off brackets as I could not get the quick hitch hooked up to it. Somebody at one time did something to break the u bolts on the brackets. Instead of replacing the u bolts, they welded 2 halves of u bolts to the frame of drill and welded brackets to frame. When I took bolts off, half u bolt was fine thread and the other was course thread. Seems like a lot of needless work. It will be original when I am done with it. No welding.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Taxes....ugh. Just got my personal done. I always file for an extension on the corp. side.


Amazing how many give me a funny look when I tell them I'm in no hurry to file, guess about everybody gets money back but the self employed/farmer.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Amazing how many give me a funny look when I tell them I'm in no hurry to file, guess about everybody gets money back but the self employed/farmer.


Lotta people look forward to their tax refund. Ideally I want to owe a small amount. Rather that then them keeping my money year round.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

Well I kept busy in the shop most of the winter. Our first project was our 6420. It had an unfortunate encounter with an apple tree during harvest that wiped out most of the grill and head lights.


Deere must think their black grills are gold! $250 just for half of it! (It comes in 4 pieces!)
So we built this so we don't have that problem again!


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

Of course there was plenty of this!

I also had to rebuild a pump in one of our orchard sprayers.



And then some more of this stuff. (Yes I'm stuck!)


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

We did get one much needed project done. Resided the south end of our heifer barn. It did have 1/4 inch osb board on it that we put on back in '05 temporarily in case we wanted to add on. Past few years the osb kept falling a part bit by bit to where it was pretty much open again. Decided to just close it in and used two sheets of steel on each outside corner and used clear polycarbonate sheeting for the rest. Workes great for letting the light in


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I love that clear sheeting. Lightens up barn and im in the minority here, but I like the way it shows off the barn timbers. 
What kind of blade did you cut it with?
You better get that concrete block pointed up. Those open mortar joints are trouble.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Do you think it acts like a solar heater at all with the extra sunlight I would think it might be a little warmer in there ?...I like it


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> I love that clear sheeting. Lightens up barn and im in the minority here, but I like the way it shows off the barn timbers.
> What kind of blade did you cut it with?
> You better get that concrete block pointed up. Those open mortar joints are trouble.


Just used a pair of tin snips much easier than a saw. We do use the circular saw on the steel. Cut alot of steel that way....hearing protection is a must.

As for the block, yeah it's been a work in progress for twelve years now. One thing at a time have come a long way and have alot yet to do

Only problem is I wish I had taken pictures along the way. You guys would be amazed


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

snowball said:


> Do you think it acts like a solar heater at all with the extra sunlight I would think it might be a little warmer in there ?...I like it


As long as the sunshines and it isn't too windy it does make it a bit warmer


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Cleaned out probably 50 years of compacted manure and a couple inches of clay from inside ground floor. 
I'm doing a dealer demo on a used Bobcat Toolcat using bucket to clean out floor. Digs dirt better than I thought. Dont even have toothed bucket. 
I now have about 8'-6" of clearance on ground floor. If I get skid steer or Toolcat with bale squeeze, I can put bales on sides and stack 2 layers now instead of one without contacting floor joists above. I might be able to double my indoor storage. Gotta be real careful, though.

Toolcat Easily lifted 850lb round bales. 6'+ clearance under bales with loader in fully raised position. Maybe higher if I spear lower.
Power quick attach is really nice!
I think I'd like to have one someday.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Looks like you would fit in just fine in your area with one of those...only person I know around here that has one is a local garage that has every fancy toy known to man. You might as well buy it and save the hassle of hauling it back....

FYI- if you get a bale squeeze keep in mind that the squeeze is heavy and it puts the bale another 6"-12" out. Makes a big difference in lift capacity.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm not buying it now. Too much $. Going to buy a well used skid steer though. 
Wouldn't mid having one in the future. So much less clostrophbic in cab.

Is the guy you sold the skid steer to, still harassing you?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Cleaned out probably 50 years of compacted manure and a couple inches of clay from inside ground floor.
> I'm doing a dealer demo on a used Bobcat Toolcat using bucket to clean out floor. Digs dirt better than I thought. Dont even have toothed bucket.
> I now have about 8'-6" of clearance on ground floor. If I get skid steer or Toolcat with bale squeeze, I can put bales on sides and stack 2 layers now instead of one without contacting floor joists above. I might be able to double my indoor storage. Gotta be real careful, though.
> 
> ...


I know it's been brought up before, so if you desperately want a bale squeeze, go for it. But you'll stack more hay in that barn with a regular two-prong spear, either spearing through the sides or sliding them underneath like pallet forks (though you ought to have the 48" spears for that method). The squeeze will require you to leave space between each column of bales so that you can get the squeeze back off of the bales.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Winter: got started on my laundry and mudroom renovations but stopped when it got too cold. Just shut the door to those rooms and decided it would wait for later.

Tore apart the front rotor on my rotary rake. Waited for parts. Waited some more. Finally got it back together (mostly) last weekend.

Tore apart discbine. STILL waiting on parts. Doing a major rebuild. It'd be really handy if the parts would show up someday...

Other minor stuff. The snow and the cold were bad for my motivation. That and having the shop full of things that couldn't be moved but that I couldn't work on while waiting.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> I know it's been brought up before, so if you desperately want a bale squeeze, go for it. But you'll stack more hay in that barn with a regular two-prong spear, either spearing through the sides or sliding them underneath like pallet forks (though you ought to have the 48" spears for that method). The squeeze will require you to leave space between each column of bales so that you can get the squeeze back off of the bales.


I am gonna use forks. Might be tough if I don't have a small tractor, skid steer, Toolcat whatever to mount them on though.


----------

